# Removing super hicas



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone had any information on how to do this or if i shoudl i am looking to put 250RWHP in to the car with NO turbo just motor. and wondering if i should get rid of it and put in a solid rear end and how to do that or if there is nothing to worry about it will stand up to the abuse? any information would be great? sorry and a noob question to how do i change my display picture to my car for this forum? thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

as for chaning your pic. just go to the user cp and click on change avatar. now back to your question of hicas removal. Enjukuracing I believe has something that can help you remove hicas from your car. My car didn't come with hicas, and I haven't seen a 240 with it yet, so Hicas is still new to me.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

You can get the Hicas Eliminator for about $150 from a few places, such as JWT, Phase2motortrend, Japanese motorsport, etc. If you wanted to get rid of it all together, you could buy a non-Hicas ps pump, rear subframe and rear knuckles among other things.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

I was leaning toward the Kazama HICAS eliminator bar, but lost interest in it when I found out it was going to take >1 month sicne there was no stock stateside.

You can remove it entirely from your car by:
1) Replacing the rear subframe and lateral links with those from a non-HICAS S13
2) Either adapting the HICAS PS resevoir to work, or simply using a non-HICAS one
3) Removing the HICAS solenoid (front), "distribution block" (rear), rear HICAS rack, front-to-rear HICAS lines, and any additional lines in the engine bay

This is the minimum, but I also removed the wiring and computer. I also don't have many details on what to do with the PS system, as I ditched all of it. Make sure you hold onto the (front) HICAS steering rack, as its ratio makes it sought after by many if you decide not to use it. I am keeping mine for this very reason, and circulating the inlet to the outlet with a breather filter.

If you don't mind my asking, why would you want to remove it versus simply getting an eliminator bar? I know my answer, btu wanted to see what you'd say.

-Andy


----------



## Terrible_1 (Nov 21, 2005)

i didnt know what i could do or should do i just dont want it to break if i am doing a little drifting (just for fun) and if it would hold up to about 250-300 Hp?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Most people don't like it for drifting since it makes it unpredictable. As far as power goes, I don't see how any power level would cause breakage issues with the HICAS components unless you hit something.

-Andy


----------



## Darkside180sx (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible_1 said:


> i didnt know what i could do or should do i just dont want it to break if i am doing a little drifting (just for fun) and if it would hold up to about 250-300 Hp?


IT SHOULD HOLD 250-300HP, AND AS FOR DRIFTING YOU CAN GET THE HICAS LOCKOUT AND TRUST ME IT WONT BREAK IF YOUR DRIFTING.


----------

